
Show HN: Astroflow – Fast elegant, structured, isomorphic logging for JavaScript - z0mbie42
https://github.com/astroflow/astroflow-js
======
z0mbie42
Hi, author here :)

The mission of Astroflow is to provide a unique, superior experience of
logging among all programming languages.

You can find the motivation and explaination here:
[https://kerkour.com/post/logging/](https://kerkour.com/post/logging/)

The Go version here: [https://github.com/astroflow/astroflow-
go](https://github.com/astroflow/astroflow-go)

And the website here: [http://astroflow.io/](http://astroflow.io/)

